# Molluscum just won't go away...please read



## bellona (Feb 17, 2006)

When my oldest ds was in daycare at about a year old he got molluscum contagiosum (sp?). There was another child there that had it and the doctor said that it's spread by touching one's open wound and then touching another person or another spot on your own body. The doctor also told me it would go away in like, 6 months.

Hasn't happened.

I tried waiting it out. I tried frequent hand washing and trying to keep them covered. I tried comfrey ointment which helped some, but it's hard to keep it on and the dermatologist told me it is a known carcinogen. I tried Thuja which was recommended by our local herbologist. With the combination of the comfrey topically and the thuja orally they did decrease. But finally with the birth of my last coming up quickly I turned to using Aldara (think that's what it is). I hatedhatedhated using that on my kids, but it got rid of most of the bumps quickly.

But apparently some of the persevered. Ds#2 has them now around his eye and ds#1 has them as well.

I don't want them to be frozen off, because it's painful and because I've heard it's not always 100% effective so it could be for nothing.

We have been dealing with this for FIVE AND A HALF YEARS!!!!!!!!!!

I've seen the other posts regarding this (or the ones I could find) and I'm going to try some grapefruit seed extract. I don't know anything about it so I guess I'll just ask the herbologist. I also read the thing about it being related to yeast in one child and when the yeast was treated it went away. I don't think my kids have any other problems associated with yeast. It's never come up anyway. I'm going to research it more. What would I give them? Probiotics? I've wanted to get some for them for a while, but we don't have money to buy really expensive ones online. I can afford what we can get locally (some of them anyway!), but they're all for adults. Can't find any for kids. Can I give them those?


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Increase orange and yellow vegetables. Those help the body fight off the virus and heal.
Squash, pumpkin bread, yellow and orange bell peppers, carrots, corn, etc.
While doing that, decrease all dairy and wheat breads.
Some meal ideas:
Stir fry with brown rice, and acorn squash and pumpkin bread.
Chicken fried rice, without the eggs, butternut squash, and salad with yellow and orange bells peppers tossed in.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/000826.htm

Quote:

Individual lesions of molluscum contagiosum usually disappear within about 2 - 3 months. Complete disappearance of all lesions generally occurs within about 6 - 18 months. The disorder may persist in immunosuppressed people.
The yellow and orange vegetables help with the immune system, as it is a deficiency that is allowing the body not to heal.








HTH


----------



## bellona (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll definately try getting more orange and yellow veggies in them.

My oldest I can understand because he doesn't like a whole bunch of veggies (he does eat veggetables, there are just so few he likes).

My youngest though eats hardly anything but fruits and veggies. Squash, corn massive amounts of watermellon, 3 oranges in one sitting, peppers...I wouldn't think he could have a problem with his immune system.

But, I will try that. Thanks again.

ETA - how do you make pumpkin bread without wheat?


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellona*
ETA - how do you make pumpkin bread without wheat?









Sorry, I meant like the regular wheat/white breads. I was going by my family, who will not eat pumpkin, but will eat pumpkin bread and pumpkin pie.
For us it only it took one week of absolutely no dairy, no other breads, pasta, etc. and the molluscums quit appearing and healed.
Clear juices, no or very little sugar.

The squashes are best, as they contain every nutrient the body needs for healing against viral infections. That is why I don't recommend a supplement or vitamin.

The fruits have too much natural sugar, so avoid too many of them for the week, stick with 2 servings a day. Serve clear juice, no more than 4 oz a day, and stick with water and Echinacea teas. You can omit the juice, too, but it does help with detoxifying.

You want the body to not only heal, but cleanse itself.


----------



## bellona (Feb 17, 2006)

I understand. My kids don't eat too much bread, what they do is whole wheat. We do eat pasta a few times a week...that's whole wheat too. I'll try the pumpkin bread. I know my kids won't eat plain pumpin







. What did you use to sweeten yours when you made it?

So, when (or if) you went back on alot of fruits did the molluscum stay gone?


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I would do high vitamin cod liver oil for the preformed vitamin A for virus control. There is no vitamin A in veggies.

You'd have to eat a lot of veggies for the beta carotene to be converted to retinol ... some kids in studies have been shown to be 48:1 conversion. Meaning one carrot will only provide about 200 IU of vit. A. That's not even the RDA.

Yes kids can take most adult probiotics. However, the best and cheapest source would be homemade yogurt.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellona*







I understand. My kids don't eat too much bread, what they do is whole wheat. We do eat pasta a few times a week...that's whole wheat too. I'll try the pumpkin bread. I know my kids won't eat plain pumpin







. What did you use to sweeten yours when you made it?

So, when (or if) you went back on alot of fruits did the molluscum stay gone?

For my kids, yes, but I still make sure to serve some type of squash at least once a week. Myself....I am addicted to my coffee and sugar. I just make sure not to scratch, and to avoid the sun when I get an outbreak. And wear clothing that won't allow me to spread them.
I notice my outbreaks are directly related to my diet, ie-when I have a candy/sugar binge, it throws my health. I have gotten way better, no candy for a year, until last week.







: I found some Health bars, 10 for $3....and, couldn't stop at eating just one.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Interesting about the squash!

I got them while working in an orphanage years ago.

SOmehow ds2 got them last year+ but they all just dropped off during the 3 weeks we practically lived on the beach or in the pool in Fla. So, eat well but go on vacation, too.


----------



## bellona (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll have to tell dh that we need to go to florida...it's a health issue









I wonder why it cleared up then - was it the sun or the chlorine? Hmmm....where on his body did your ds have them?


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh 'm glad I found this thread! DD has these. I posted about it and someone mentioned them on there. I forgot to look it up though. The page I found said it's treated as an STD. Why? Does anyone know?


----------



## bellona (Feb 17, 2006)

I've read that it's usually transmitted as an std among adults. They usually get it in their genital region (which is one place my ds had it bad cause his hands are always down his pants) and then during sex it's transmitted to their partner's genital region.

The stuff that the dermatologist gave me for it is also used for genital warts and HPV...I don't know if they are one in the same...not too up on stds


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

DS had a couple of molluscum on his face when he came to live with us last year (he was adopted from Ethiopia). I left them alone for a couple of months, and figured that they'd go away on their own. Then they started looking like they were more fluid-filled than they were before. So I'll admit that I was a bad mommy and I played with them and ended up popping them like you'd pop a zit. And it worked. I got a bunch of gross stuff out them, and they didn't come back. DS scars pretty easily, but it didn't scar at all when I did this.

I'm not really recommending this course of action, but it worked for us. The molluscum didn't come back, and no one else in our family got them.


----------



## bellona (Feb 17, 2006)

My oldest has them in places that would make it a little strange for me to just start playing with them
















He's currently got them on his butt and the back of his upper thigh.

The baby has them around his eye and I don't know if he'd sit still for me to start messing with them. Did it hurt him when you did that?


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellona*

The stuff that the dermatologist gave me for it is also used for genital warts and HPV...I don't know if they are one in the same...not too up on stds









I know from reading a recent article, that HPV virus is killed by an ingredient in toothpaste...maybe a little dab of toothepaste would work?

You know what, since I have a few on myself, I will do it and report back. I wouldn't want to 'experiment' on a child.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Okay, so I have a time and date to look at. I put it on my right arm and left face. Crest toothpaste.


----------



## witch's mom (Dec 8, 2003)

My DDs had these warts for YEARS. We tried waiting it out, and they only seemed to spread. At one point, my little DD, after having a few warts for two years, had 30-plus whitish-red warts under one arm and down her side. After trying various natural approaches, dietary changes, covering them, etc., six weeks before she started kindergarten, I took the #@*! & prescription for Aldara. The pharmacist didn't even want to fill the RX because it was for genital warts in adults; he actually called the pediatrician to find out whether he could fill it for a 4-year-old. But he filled it, I put that poisonous stuff on my daughter's little baby armpit and tummy three days a week, and by the time she started school, the warts were nearly gone (just a few red scars) and she wasn't embarrassed to wear a short-sleeved shirt. The scars disappeared within about a month after the warts disappeared. I hope she doesn't develop something dreadful later in life from having taken that stuff, but I felt we were out of options. I used it on my older DD, too, who had three lesions on the top of her thigh that had been there for FIVE YEARS. We've had no problems with molluscum since.


----------



## mommy & reggie (Jul 7, 2006)

My DS had those warts for 6 months when he was 2, all the docs said is leave them and they will go away - in the end I went to a homeopath and colloidal silver cleared them up in less than 5 weeks - he had lots all over his back, legs, arms and they were starting on his face.


----------



## bellona (Feb 17, 2006)

MamaInTheBoonies - how's the toothpaste working out?

DS#1 has a huge one that's ready to pop on his but and when he walks it's uncomfortable. I told him he could try to pop it, but when it gets to this phase it's painful for him to touch. I had him use a warm washcloth thinking that might help, and although it made him feel better, the dang thing is still there.

I just don't know. I know the aldara will get rid of some of it...but I don't even know what it is and don't like putting it on them. I especially don't want to put it around my little one's eye.

ds#1 has been great about staying off of dairy and large amounts of wheat (did make pumpkin bread for him







). I've made sure that every meal has had some orange or yellow veggies, or both and haven't been giving them much fruit. Something weird I noticed yesterday is that in his upper inner thigh there was a white smudge that didn't go away all the way when he rubbed it. That's never been there before. He was able to wash it most of the way off...could that be yeast? Is there something I should do about it? It didn't cause him pain so I hesitate going to the doctor.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

MITB how is the toothpaste working? I'm curious! We use toothpaste for itchy bug bites so I'm curious to see what else it would work for.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

my older son had these warts starting at about 6 months old until we got rid of them. We asked our ped who said that she used to prescribe aldara, but it's not available anymore or something, or maybe it was super expensive. either way it wasn't an option for us. So, she put us on the list for the children's dermatology clinic and they said we had three options to get rid of them.
burn them off *painful*
freeze them off *painful*
chemical them off *painful*

umm no thanks..

so, I asked the next best person, who is now the first best person to ask. yep, my mama







: should have just asked her first anyway LOL

she came to visit when ds2 was born and she cured ds1 of these warts while she was here by putting plain old vinegar in every bath and a bit of vinegar on a cotton ball with a bandaid over the bigger ones overnight.

ds2 is almost 5 months old now and ds1 hasn't had any new warts at all and all the old ones have been healed ever since. I hope this helps you, vinegar is a wonderful thing!


----------



## bellona (Feb 17, 2006)

Is it painful for them to have vinegar put on them at all?

A bit silly, but what of the smell? When my kids get out of the bath they want to be all cuddly...did you rinse him first?









Also, my youngest has them around his eye. So a bath wouldn't effect them. But, I suppose I could swab it with a qtip.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

it didn't seem to hurt him at all, he played in the baths just like any other time. We didn't notice any smell on him either. vinegar diluted in the bath really has no odor when it's dried. He just smelled extra clean and fresh lol

swabbing around the eye with a q-tip sound slike it would work well, good luck! we're glad to be rid of them.


----------



## bellona (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's an update : We have been trying the diet stuff, although, honestly their diet hasn't changed much. They eat pretty well to begin with, and alot of the red and orange veggies ds#2 loves, but ds#1 won't touch.

We also tried the vinegar in the bath. Not as regularly as I would have liked, but I've been really busy with school work. The first time the HUGE bump (getting ready to pop) on ds#1's behind shrunk down considerably by morning. Ds#2 woke up with a scab where one of his on his eye had been and one missing with no mark whatsoever where it had been. His were all really small and new so I didn't expect them to pop any time soon. Tried it a second time and noticed a decrease in the number that ds#1 had and the third (and last) one on ds#2's eye became a scab. He has one scab left.








and thanks for the vinegar advice.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

The toothpaste didn't work!







But my arm did smell minty fresh!









Okay, I'm gonna try the vinegar.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellona*
I'll have to tell dh that we need to go to florida...it's a health issue









I wonder why it cleared up then - was it the sun or the chlorine? Hmmm....where on his body did your ds have them?

His were on his belly. He had quite a constellation & they all simply disappeared. Haven't reappeared either.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

awesome, I'm really glad the vinegar worked for you!~


----------



## mummytastic (Sep 7, 2006)

So Glad I found this thread. I'm new to this forum and am so pleased to see other mums in a similar position. My DD got 3 spots on her upper back / shoulder area when she was 7 months old. We were told by our Ped. this was fairly common and that they would just go away by themselves (it could take 2 years). She's 17 months old now and they she has around 30 spots mainly around her torse / back area, with the odd rogue one on her leg or armpit (and one in her groin region wich is worrysome!). We resorted to a Dermatologist who prescribed us Retin A last week, I've been using it as prescribed, but she flinches when I apply it (2 daily).
Also I've ordered some of this homeopathic approved ointment called ZymaDerm http://www.molluscum-contagiosum.net...FS2AFQodHjgc_g which looks like it might be a painless topical option. I'll keep you posted...

thanks for these additional tips!!
I'll try the orange / yellow veggies and vinegar in the bath.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone get rid of these buggers? My kids both have them right now and they are driving me nuts. They are always picking and poking at them. They both have them on the trunk, and my ds has them around his butt and thighs too - because his hands are always down there, LOL.

We have been waiting them out since summer, but we'll try with the vinegar now!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

great! i am going to try everything! tonight! my dd is 19 m and has an unbelivable amount of these things on her bottom and now starting on her face. hope it works!
mcs


----------

